# Pic Request---Bronze BBS RC's



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Pic Request---Bronze BBS RC's (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Maybe a photo shop? I just want to know what theyd look like on a PG jetta


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Pic Request---Bronze BBS RC's (.SLEEPYDUB.)*



I've got a set of RCs getting sandblasted, should be done next month, guy is backed up. I'll be PCoating them whatever color sells, or whatever I want, & keeping them.


----------



## laxer25 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Pic Request---Bronze BBS RC's (Brake Weight)*

Were u lookin for gold like above or bronze like these?


----------

